# Must have Book for PE Power !



## soma (Dec 22, 2012)

I have seen so many posts here discussing various books which one should have to prepare for PE Power but none of the posts discusses the book which I will mention below. I took this test in October for the first time and passed it quite comfortably.

After reading many threads here I went to complex imaginary website to order their sample tests. On their website I found a book called "NEC Code Drill book". It was priced at $30. Since the price was so attractive and looking up NEC codes was always a challenge for me, I could not resist ordering this book along with their sample tests. The book has 300 code drills. I started my prep around September and did about 10 drills a day. By the time I finished these drills, the NEC code book felt like my personal diary. I was so familiar with it that I could crack any code question on various practice exams (including NCEES sample test) within 2-3 minutes.

Finally, it paid off on the big day. I was able to crack all code questions without any hassle. So those who are preparing for the test, if you can spend 20-30 minutes a day for about a month on this book then assure yourself of a pleasant drive through NEC code questions on the exam.


----------



## PE blues (Dec 22, 2012)

Soma, Thanks for the recommendataion. I got access to Mikeholt's quizzes website, they have about 1200 questions on various topics of NEC, but the test subject is broad so it includes communications, health care facilities etc. The questions mostly make me look up certain sections in the code, so I'm basically getting used to what sections to visit based on the question.

Is the drill book geared towards to the same exercise? is it specific to electrical section? does it have any calculations? Could you tell me how the drill book is different from the Mike holt website? I have spent atleast 6hrs every day the last two weeks to get used to the NEC, but to no avail. I would like to get this book if it is better than Mike holt's quizzes.


----------



## soma (Dec 22, 2012)

I did not refer to Mike Holt's forum for NEC codes. I guess 1200 questions sounds too much. I started my prep late (around first week of September) and did not enough time to explore the online resources. So I have no basis to compare this book to Mike's forum or any other code related resources out there.

This book is not intended for calculations. It's purely a drill book. I liked it because It suited my style of preparation. The way I prepared is I would pick up a drill from the book, underline a keyword and then look up the rear index of the code book. By the time I finished 100 drill's or so, I got very familiar with all the sections of the code and how are they organized. By the time I was around 200 drill's, I could actually tell from the question itself which section of the code book the question belongs to. All I invested on this book was about an hour a day for 30 days and that's it.

For calculations I would recommend the practice tests. I did all the practice tests available in the market (CI, Spin up, NCEES and PPI). And in the actual test, the NEC section questions felt like a breeze for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## hello1 (Dec 28, 2012)

I took and passed the October 2012 PE Power Exam and if you can use an index and have any idea of how to use a text book the NEC questions were not challenging. I used just the 2011 NEC Handbook and was able to easily find all the information needed for the PE exam.

In fact I only took 3 books to the PE exam. I also took all the practice tests I did as well.

1 - The Power Reference Manual from PPI

2 - Elements of Power System Analysis by Stevenson - Picked up an old version from amazon for 5 bucks and at least three questions were examples in the book almost verbatim.

3 - The National Electric Code Handbook 2011 edition.

I think the key to passing the test is working problems with the materials you are taking with you. Don't study with references you aren't taking, such as the internet...


----------



## dirk2827 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am trying to sell the study guides I used. They were all helpful to me. PPI more than the others.

The ebay auction is here: http://r.ebay.com/xiPFpC


----------



## VoltageDrop (Jan 24, 2013)

FYI, I have the NEC Code Drill book and several others listed in the Yard Sale forum. I did not tab my NEC for the exam except those motor and conductor tables but I found the index very useful.


----------



## ismith (Mar 13, 2013)

I just ordered the CI Power practice exams 1-4 (complete set). Hope to get them by Saturday so I can start my drills. Tired of looking at the NCEES sample exam over and over. Just wish I'd come across the the CI exams sooner. Taking exam next month!!!!


----------



## solarSam (Mar 26, 2013)

those of you who took the test recently, how does the CI practice tests compare to the actual test? I feel that most CI Problems are quite easy (i.e. no tricks) if you have gone through the basic material


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thats a good question..I took the exam last year...failed with a 48/80...I know the NCEES, Spin-up and CI exams very well...the exams are good practice but the actual exam will be more difficult..lots of floks said these exams helped them pass, so I amhoping thats the case for me this time around


----------



## PE blues (Apr 26, 2013)

if you have $20 extra, i would recommned you to spend on Mike Holt's NEC questions. The website has about 4 free tests and with $20 you can get access to ~2000 questions. It includes questions on any topic in the NEC, which is important for P.E exam. I did about 400 questions and I was able to look up any type of question in the code book. It also increased my speed, you can't spend half hour looking one question in the exam


----------

